# Kennel floor



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I always seem to have one nutcase that wears out his/her pads on the cement. I have used floor mats that help some but they are not long enough for the 10' run.Any suggestions for a rolled product that is not prone to be chewed up? I just need to provide one kennel for the one that does this.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

You could try Dri Dek. I like to use it in the holes on my truck, but it might work for your kennel.

Not cheap, but good stuff.

http://www.dri-dek.com/


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

You could cover it with Trex screwed to sleepers so they don't move around. I don't think you would have to attach the sleepers to the kennel floor. The sides of the kennel should hold them in place.

Some of the thick interlocking flooring tiles designed for basement floors might work.

Auto Sport has garage floor liners that are 7 x 16'. I think COSTCO sells them also.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I just purchased some 1/2" thick lattice floor mats at Home depot.They are 2' x 3' and six of them cover the floor.They are of hard rubber.They should work fine for temp.I have this pup confined for a few days,and on antibiotic.I'm gonna check out all that ya'll seggust,and I thank you also.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Check out www.rubbercal.com


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

What about some used conveyor belt material? Maybe check with a rice dryer or materials yard. I've seen chunks of it sitting out around our port and it looks like sturdy stuff.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I bought a 4x6 piece of the max from rubber-cal.It was 136.00 delivered,but hope its worth it.


----------



## jbauer (Jul 14, 2008)

I use this kind of kennel decking:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/vetchoiceplatforms.html

I've been pretty happy with it so far and it hold ups through the winter.


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I have used 4x6 mats from tractor supply and have had great results


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Dang...that looks good.....lot cheaper too.Thanks....I will try some.


----------

